# Alan boy



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

My latest 7/8ths scale figure is my a caricature of my son Alan.








My son is actually right handed, but since he was named after my father I decided to sculpt him as a lefty and just like his grandfather he is wearing a right handed mitt because he could never afford a left handed mitt. When he was finally in the position to buy a lefty, he was so used to the right handed mitt he never used the left handed mitt.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard; 

Excellent as usual. I had to smile at the name, and its reference to the TV show, The Waltons. The other thing that made me smile is this. I was an only child. Still, as my Mama got older, she would call me both of her brothers' names before she got to mine. Therefore, I became Joe Bill David. Honestly, I thought I was one of the Waltons! 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

David  Sorry I missed the reference. In Hawaii it is common to put the word 'boy' at the end of a boy childs name. But you are right,,, good night John boy


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the mitt story. My father did the same thing. As a kid there was no money so, although being left handed, he learned to play baseball as a rightie. Despite his great coordination he was never able to switch to a leftie glove when the opportunity arose. When he finallly took up golf as an adult, in fact as an new father, he deliberately learned to play right handed because his young son (that would be me almost 50 yrs ago) appearred to be right handed and he wanted to be able to teach me some day. What a waste I can't hit that darn ball as far as I can throw a Step Down Transformer. 

Wow come to think of it, happy Father's Day Dad. Miss you.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Dads  My dad used to scold me if he caught me writing or drawing or throwing things with my left hand. He would take what ever I was doing out of my left hand and put it in my right. As I got older I asked why (because it felt weird to me) and said 'They don't make things for left handed people and if they do it costs more'. As a result I ended up being ambidextrous; I can write, cut wood with a saw, hammer a nail with either hand. I only throw a ball well right handed (that was a critical exercise my old man forced on me) I can't bat worth a crap right handed but had a pretty decent average left handed. 
BTW::: I hated when my old man used my mitt. He used to tweak it out using it on his right hand and when I complained he would always say 'Aren't you glad you're right handed!' Actually I'm glad he kept at me so persistently. Now, if I'm doing something with my right hand and need to jot a note with my left,,, I can do it. When I used to frame, I could use my left hand when it was easier to nail. Same goes for painting. I can use both hands which comes in handy painting sash.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

OOOOOOooooooooooooo! That is so good! He reminds me of a Norman Rockwell come to life. Put him in a Boy Scout uniform, and he could be on the cover of Boys' Life. 

Thanks for sharing, 
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow looking Great! 
Since you opened his eyes, I no longer think the ball is coming his way. 

Dads are great, after not making the HS team my freshman year my pop hit grounders at me for a year. This was on a rocky NE side yard. 
The next year I was the starting 3rd baseman, my reflexes had been trained and I kept my eyes open or risked damage! lol 

John


----------

